# whipping cream instead of Cool Whip? (& Pistachio dessert)



## AmyMN (Sep 21, 2002)

I'm making a dessert which calls for Cool Whip. I'd like to use whipping cream instead. Does anyone have any idea if it will work in the recipe below? *How much whipping cream do I need to buy to yield 8 oz when it's whipped?*

Thanks!

Pistachio Dessert
Nutty crust topped with pistachio pudding, nuts, and a creamy concoction.

Serves: 18
Prep. Time: 0:45

(2) 3.4 oz. boxes instant pistachio pudding mix
3 cups cold milk
1/2 cup butter - softened
1 cup all-purpose flour
1/2 cup pecans
8 oz. cream cheese - softened
1 cup powdered sugar
8 oz. whipped cream topping - divided

- Beat together pudding mix and milk with electric mixer on high for 2 minutes; refrigerate until needed.
- Combine the butter, flour, 1/2 cup pecans and press evenly into the bottom of a 13" X 9" X 2" baking pan; bake in a 350 degree oven for 10-15 minutes, until light brown; set aside to cool.
- Beat together cream cheese, powdered sugar, and 1/2 of the whipped cream with electric mixer; spread over cooled crust.
- Spread pudding over prepared crust
- spread remaining whipped cream over pudding mixture.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

You can use whipping cream, but it cannot be kept for days like Cool Whip can. If you want to make this dish ahead of time, you would need to add a stabilizer to the cream (like gelatin or cornstarch). If you can get ahold of ultra-pasteurized cream, that may work better, since it already has the stabilizers in it.

Typically, cream doubles in volume when it is whipped, so you would need 4 ounces or a half-pint.


----------



## AmyMN (Sep 21, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cristeen* 
If you want to make this dish ahead of time, you would need to add a stabilizer to the cream (like gelatin or cornstarch).

Do you know how much cornstarch I would use?

Thanks so much. Just the info I need!


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Here's several suggestions.


----------



## pampered_mom (Mar 27, 2006)

My grandma makes that desert occassionally....so good....and definitely not good for me. Kudos on the idea to sub whipped cream!


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

I dont' think ultra pasturized cream whips as well. If you dissolve 1 tsp of gelatin in 2 tablespoons of water, let melt a couple minutes then put in a water bath in a pot for a couple minutes to melt, then let cool slightly and whip in with the cream it will hold for days.

I make this as topping for cake all the time and it will last for several days...if we don't eat it all by then

If you are only needing to whip 4 oz try 1/2 tsp of gelatin in 1 tblsponn of water


----------



## AmyMN (Sep 21, 2002)

I ended up using 2 TB of powdered sugar with the top layer of whipped cream to stabilize (the middle layer was already mixed w/ powdered sugar).

I made the dessert on Sunday and here, on Wednesday, there's still some left and good. (Love it w/ the whipping cream!)

*FYI:* Next time, I would quadruple the amount of whipping cream in order to equal the same amount of "fluff" as Cool Whip. So, in this recipe, I'd use 2 pints of whipping cream.


----------

